# Some arc flash news from IAEI



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Recently Joe T posted that he found something like 3 out of 100 at his seminars carry arc flash equipment.

So, off cuff, that's basically this trades 'compliance' Sandman

~CS~


----------



## Sandman1110 (Nov 20, 2013)

Pretty scary really...burns are the worst to recover from and being dead really sucks. I think it's odd how people think they will win the lottery, but with 5-10 arc flash explosions per day, it won't happen to them


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Burns do hurt Sandman, but finding yourself burnt _and _ignorant of the 'law' ,as well as at the mercy of those who are the 'law' is salt in the burn

~CS~


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

Unfortunately we had 2 electricians here in N.Florida get burned in an arc flash accident this week.One of the seriously injured guys had just been on loan to our company a few months ago. 
Not sure what happened but the one guy had to be life flighted to a burn center about an hour an a half away.
Don't know if any of you have ever had a call "hey this person has been hurt" but it is a horrible call to get.
The 2 worst days in tens years of being in business was getting a call that an employee had been seriously injured at work and another call that OSHA was onsite and wrote up a few violations.
I urge any of you who do not have a serious safety plan in place to do so ASAP.
Also,if you have never told your guys how to react if OSHA confronts them on a project do it now.
If you need any suggestions -let me know.Unfortunately I learned it the hard way


----------

